# 851 or 856?



## spinout (Jul 20, 2009)

i'm a little torn between the two in ultra lite configuration. 5 shots and no hammer to snag on stuff....or an extra shot but have a full hammer.....hmmmm. anyone have any thoughts? anyone know if taurus plans on making the 851 in a 6shot configuration?


----------

